# Stone Veneer/Cement Board Fireplace



## Bentz34

I have read the post on this but want to clarify. I am installing an interior stone wall around a fireplace in a new constuction. I am an experienced tiler and thought I would try and tackle this project as well. 

1. Can I install half inch cement board and use mortar or do I use tile thinset?
2. If I need to use tile thinset should it be modified?
3. If metal lathe is the way to go do I put roofing paper over the drywall and then apply the metal lathe and scratch coat? or is drywall not good and I need to put up plywood?
4. Any suggestions would be great.

This is a job I am doing on my own house. 

Thanks


----------



## tkle

Real stone?


----------



## genecarp

1/2'' cement board and flexbond thinset works fine, i have had success with this method. G (cultured)


----------



## macatawacab

There are codes about plywood or combustables near the fireplace. Same with mantles. In my jurisdiction the mantle can only be an inch out for every inch above the top edge of the firebox.

IMO if you are using cultured stone the gyp will work. If real stone, then durock fastened well


----------



## NJ Brickie

If cultured stone.... Thinset right over backerboard.


----------



## Pizzenterprises

*Best way I know*

Best way I've done it for a long time is drywall, paper, diamond wire, scratch coat of type s mortar(not totally necessary with diamond wire, but suggested). Make sure you hit studs when attaching the wire. (1-1/2" staples work excellent if you have access to a stapler gun) If not use 1 1/4" + galvanized roofing nails. Will look great and last forever. As far as fire safety check local codes, but a 2x4 (with drywall) has a standard 1 hour fire rating. Lick n stick your cultured stone, grout, and enjoy. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Bentz34

*thank you for you posts*

Sounds like I can do this with with 1/2' Durarock and thinset. The stone I am using is the lick and stick cultured stone. 

1. thinset to use..........modified or unmodified. 
2. i am assuming the thinset you are all talking about is the same stuff I would use laying tile?
3. When I grout it do i then use mortar?
4. If I dry stack it then I don't need anything? right?

Thanks again


----------



## MasonryPro

Type S Mortars generally bond to CementBoard very well. You can even add one bag of thinset to three or four bags of mortar. This will give it flex and rigidity at the same time.

Mastercraft Masonry
Professional Masonry Since 1974
Oregon / Washington


----------



## stacker

metal lath directly over the drywall,no tar paper.scratch coat,then another coat right away and stick your stone to it.second coat should be 1/2 in or so.if you are laying dry stack,cut out second coat and butter the back of the stone.


----------

